# K9 metal floor plates???



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Did a search on the subject, but came up empty handed. Does anyone know where I can get a metal floor plate for the K9 magazines? Not the ones with steel inserts, but the entire floor plate made out of steel. Any help is appreciated.


----------

